# Using snowblower on grass lawn...?



## Jackson (Oct 29, 2012)

I always need to clear a path from my backyard to the front sidewalk after it snows, so I can wheel the trash cans to/from the curb. Would it be possible to use my snowblower to do this? Would it harm the machine in any way?


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

I've done it lots of times. Just gotta be careful. We used to have an outdoor wood stove. It was about 75' from the house. Would cut a nice, wide path out there all the time. 
Joe


----------



## Jackson (Oct 29, 2012)

Thanks Micaj68kj......The grass is always dormant here in the winter and I always keep the sticks, rocks, etc off the lawn anyway, I guess I just wanted some other thoughts on the matter. Thanks again!


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Is your snow blower single stage or dual stage? Neither should really harm the machine, but make sure to keep the front high enough so you don't dig a hole in the grass. That would be harder with a single stage, but still doable. I usually just push down on the handles slightly to leave a bit of snow behind.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Plowing the lawn*

I'd say as long as you leave enough covering snow so it doesn't expose the grass you'd be ok. Take it down too far and if it should get sunny out, it could melt enough to expose the lawn. Might think it's spring and start to attempt to grow, that's a good way to kill it.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

Shryp said:


> Is your snow blower single stage or dual stage? Neither should really harm the machine, but make sure to keep the front high enough so you don't dig a hole in the grass. That would be harder with a single stage, but still doable. I usually just push down on the handles slightly to leave a bit of snow behind.


i also try and leave some snow on the grass when i make a path. i make my path 1.5 time the width of the snowblower to make it easier to get the machine back to the garage


----------



## ScooterGirl (Nov 30, 2019)

Grass won’t start growing just because there’s no snow cover; there’s frequently no snow during the coldest parts of winter. The temperature at the roots is what triggers grass to come out of winter dormancy so while the ground remains frozen the grass won’t grow. A couple of hours of weak winter sun won’t thaw anything.

The advantage of snow cover isn’t in dormancy but insulation. A thick blanket of snow protects the grass from biting cold winds and sub zero temps.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Big Welcome neredryn!

[Edit] Also big goodbye... spammer in waiting. YR


----------



## Darby (Dec 18, 2020)

I snow blow my back lawn for dog paths and to get to the chicken coop.  No problem. I don't worry about the grass per se, but obstacles like extension cords !


----------



## PhilThefarmer (Dec 21, 2020)

Darby said:


> I snow blow my back lawn for dog paths and to get to the chicken coop.  No problem. I don't worry about the grass per se, but obstacles like extension cords !


you know that tread is like 9 years old? he probably won't respond to you


----------



## Darby (Dec 18, 2020)

Well, i was post #9, just after post #8, so I have an excuse. Maybe not a good one tho.


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

Eh... these things happen, and the subject does come up from time to time.

No harm, no foul. Steady on.


----------



## PhilThefarmer (Dec 21, 2020)

Yanmar Ronin said:


> Eh... these things happen, and the subject does come up from time to time.
> 
> No harm, no foul. Steady on.


hmm, maybe someone else could restart that tread, I mean, a new tread, but with the same subject


----------



## ou2mame (Dec 23, 2019)

PhilThefarmer said:


> hmm, maybe someone else could restart that tread, I mean, a new tread, but with the same subject


But we have this one! It's perfect the way it is haha


----------



## BullFrog (Oct 14, 2015)

The conversation might have started several years ago but when read for the first time it's still new to the person reading it. No harm done.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Correct, but many times the OP or people responding or in that discussion from 10 years ago, usually have long gone.

For research, I agree, these older posts are invaluable ... but for a current discussion, from current forum members, it is better to start a new thread.


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

I see no great foul either way... if someone wants to start a new thread then I'll close this one down.

🍻


----------



## meierjn (Jan 8, 2013)

Old thread but yes I do too! The north side of our house usually drifts in throughout the winter. It takes it forever to melt in the spring. I drop the skids and blow the snow onto the front lawn where the sun shines to speed things up.


----------



## Ballroomblitz (Nov 20, 2015)

I routinely clear off a large portion of snow on my grassed area has never been an issue, just make sure the bucket shoes are adjusted so that it will not dig or scrape into the grass itself.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

My shop is in the back of my property ... every storm I clear a path from my shop , around my house for emergency's and to my driveway ... never a problem ... if the ground is not frozen yet, just put slight down pressure on the handles to keep it off the grass.


----------



## nitehawk55 (Sep 9, 2021)

Now that I have a single stage or 4 I can get it thru the man door into my back yard and clear an area if need be. I'll just try to hold it off the ground a bit so it doesn't shave the grass.


----------



## Dannoman (Jan 16, 2018)

I’ve cleared a section of lawn aroung the bird feeder beside the patio for years with no problem.


----------



## Blaine B. (Aug 29, 2014)

If and when the snow gets deep I use it in our backyard to create a "loop" for our dog to do his business. I just keep the auger housing raised off of the grass. It doesn't need to be immaculate and clean down to the blades of grass, just to remove the depth of snow.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

After I clear the driveway and walk, I do a run around my whole house. And keep a path clear to my shed where my propane is stored.
This is only when we get a substantial amount, and you got to get it before it freezes. I then shovel out around my gutter discharges. 
The next storm I follow my paths I made from the previous storms. I do this all winter, it beats walking in the snow if you have to get somewhere.
I do all this over grass, it does not seem to hurt it any.


----------

